# Delaware Fishing Report



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FISHING REPORT
FROM
THE STAFF OF BILL’S SPORT SHOP
6-28-03
WATER TEMP: 70.5

"FISHING NEWS!

Well, we might have missed Spring; but Summer has arrived!!!! The Bill Baker family took a day and went to “B” buoy on the Slicker III. The group loaded their coolers with black sea bass. They also caught several flounder, but they were all too short. John Seipp emailed us and said that he took his son Andrew and Wes Pollit out to the “Tea Cup” on board his boat the Anchor Inn. They caught 3 blue sharks in the 125 to 150 lb class and had many more on their lines that were that size and larger. John also said that the sharks really did a job on his chum bag! Sue Baker Killen and brother Kevin Baker fished “B” buoy on board the Slicker Too and kept 17 legal sea bass plus released a load of shorts. Sue also caught a 21” flounder beating brother Kevin’s 18” flattie! The Slicker Too left the dock on another trip with Sue Killen at the helm. Sue, her husband Roy, and her two brothers-Bill Jr. and Kevin loaded up for a third time on sea bass. Jeff Turner and Horace were on board the Polaris, captained by Roger Gross and caught a mess of blues to 10 lbs. fishing Massey’s Canyon.

Indian River Inlet is still very productive on stripers and trout. Tip Top Van caught several of the fish to 14 lbs. on Storm Lures and rigged eels. Brian Elliott from Bills fished rigged eels and brought a 19.48 lb striper to the jetty as well as a 7.10 lb weakfish. Joshua Thao also weighed in a citation winning 20.78 lb rockfish that he brought over the rail at the inlet drifting live eels. Mickey Payne and Timmy Barnett are still limiting out on trout EVERY time they fish Indian River Inlet. During a solo trip to the inlet, Mickey used eels to catch 16 trout, 4 flounder and 1 striper. The blue fish are still coming through the inlet from time to time to the chagrin of some anglers while making others very happy. Captain Dennis Pick and son Dennis Jr. on their boat, the Fin-Fitz, were fishing the inlet and said the water was boiling with blues. They caught them on mirro-lures, white striker poppers and white bucktails. They also had a real nice striper on, but lost it before they could get it in the boat. Dennis Jr. outfished his dad, but dad has issued a challenge for a rematch. Brenda Wise was fishing Massey’s Ditch with bucktails dressed with squid and boated a 5.1 lb flounder. Young angler, Cody Shirk, was fishing with his family in Indian River Bay and proudly came to the store with a citation winning flounder that just made the cut at 7 lbs. 

Chris Stevens was fishing the surf at Dewey Beach with cut mullet and brought 2 trout and 1 black drum through the waves. Adam Lovenguth was fishing from Broadkill Beach and hauled in a 50” dog shark that weighed 40lbs. The shark later ended up on the barbecue. 

Diver Gene and Ron from Bills were fishing around Roosevelt Inlet. Ron boated 11 flounder with 4 keepers and Gene nailed 8 flatties with 2 keepers. Later that night; Ron, Adam Lovenguth, and Jake Schirmer went back to the inlet on the “Reckless II” and caught several flounder with 1 keeper for Adam, sea bass, a small trout and Jake caught his first ever striper. Dave Hilly and his buddy are still limiting out on tog on their trips to the outer wall in Delaware Bay."


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Or if you prefer the surf.  Talk about relaxing...


----------



## SharkHunter (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice picture sandy. Let me know when you're coming down to 3Rs or the inlet in July.

Shark


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I prefer the Deleware Bayside shoreline;I'll be down there in 3 hours.I'll let you know whats going on.I hope they have minnows over there almost every bait store in Maryland is out of Bullminnows.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

nice pix sandcrab that looks relaxn


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Should be making a trip to the Delaware coast real soon. Got all moved into the new house, next week I will retire from the military, and I don't start my new job in DC until the 4th of August. This leaves me a couple of weeks of "Honey-Do's" and FISHING.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

It was slower this time at Roosevelt;me and my buddy caught some throwback Flounder on minnows/squid.We fished from 7:30am-12:30pm.I was thinking about trying IRI;does anybody target Flounder there.How would I go about doing it(rigs,etc);Any advice is appreciated.They catch some real doormats there;they've pulled some Flounder at IRI that were 28"in girth(holy $^*#)8(---) .Don't kock it till you try it.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

Wanted to post a pic of my son's first bluefish off that rail but couldn't for some reason.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thoroughbred,

Only "Supporters" can post pics and polls. Just donate at least $10 to the site and Flea will upgrade your status to Supporter so you could do it.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

Ah Ha makes sense now!


----------

